# go easy



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

It's my first time....

What do you guys think about a possible new choice in wheels?


ASA ST3's, 19" and sure as hell NOT chrome.
Clicky


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the links not working....it says that its expired. But im thinking with your silver car, that you should go silver or gunmetal which would be hot, though i need a pic of the wheels, i guess that i can look em up. And if you get gap, get rid of it as well.
Edit: I found them and they look very nice IMO, big fat lip and spokes which will compliment the Altimas rather large figure.
I say go for it though do you have any other wheels that you've considered to see where your tastes lay, so we can give more suggestions.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It would look really good. What size are your current wheels and better yet, how much comfort do you lose going up sizes?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Kinda plain IMO, look kinda............factory


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

at leat hes not going chrome...........


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hyper gray or hyper silver, both not chrome and yet look cool IMO


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> Kinda plain IMO, look kinda............factory



Thats the point, for the most part.

And Zac, I have 18"'s on there now.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

since i know you, and i know your not going to be tracking the car anytime soon  and your more on the cosmetics side. i would say those wheels are beautiful! they look so smooth and perfect. i would go with an 18 though....i just hate tiny tiny tires. i think it makes a car look bad.

but since you have a silver car i would go with a slightly darker color (dont want it to look color matched :thumbdwn: )

like a gun metal, or even silver with polished lip if they have it. just enough to make it not look factory.....but still look factory. get it?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

those wheels are very nice

i think they'd look beautiful just as they are


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

get some madtyte 22syo! in chrome! jdm style!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i think chrome would look cool with your silver tint.


hey blank....have you seen topanga teen? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> since i know you, and i know your not going to be tracking the car anytime soon  and your more on the cosmetics side. i would say those wheels are beautiful! they look so smooth and perfect. i would go with an 18 though....i just hate tiny tiny tires. i think it makes a car look bad.
> 
> but since you have a silver car i would go with a slightly darker color (dont want it to look color matched :thumbdwn: )
> 
> like a gun metal, or even silver with polished lip if they have it. just enough to make it not look factory.....but still look factory. get it?



I've put 5x more under the hood than cosmetics.

Go over show, but I realllllllllly like those wheels.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Mark said:


> I've put 5x more under the hood than cosmetics.
> 
> Go over show, but I realllllllllly like those wheels.


oh, my bad, i just never see your car other than a pic here or there lol.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Mark said:


> Thats the point, for the most part.
> 
> And Zac, I have 18"'s on there now.


I think they will look classy. And if you have 18s now, I doubt comfort will bother you much with one inch larger size.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> oh, my bad, i just never see your car other than a pic here or there lol.


www.cardomain.com/id/altim8ga


----------

